
Research Unix V8, V9 and V10 made public by Alcatel-Lucent [pdf] - aap_
https://media-bell-labs-com.s3.amazonaws.com/pages/20170327_1602/statement%20regarding%20Unix%203-7-17.pdf
======
aap_
Get them here:
[http://www.tuhs.org/Archive/Distributions/Research/](http://www.tuhs.org/Archive/Distributions/Research/)

------
anthk
If only worked under SIMH being ran under 9front...

I can't even get running the Altair one.

------
cpu
Excellent!

